# How many plowed in high school??



## F350plowing (Oct 11, 2009)

How many of you plowed in high school and how hard was it to get both in? i know someone who wants to and is a senior this year. so i wanted to give him an idea of how hard it will be.


----------



## AndyTblc (Dec 16, 2006)

I did, I just didn't have as many, and did what I could and NEEDED to do before school, then I explained to my customers that I was still in school, and they were really cool about it.


----------



## F350plowing (Oct 11, 2009)

AndyTblc;868531 said:


> I did, I just didn't have as many, and did what I could and NEEDED to do before school, then I explained to my customers that I was still in school, and they were really cool about it.


Where you doing drives or commercial lots?


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

I plowed for my dad my junior and senior years. I ran a Plymouth Trail Duster with a 7.5' Meyer plow 

It was easy to plow during the school year because whenever it snowed school was usually canceled. 

My dad never paid me a dime. He said my payment was in the form of a bed to sleep in, food on the table and a roof over my head. I didn't mind, though, because I my love for plowing was greater than any money he could've given me.


----------



## AndyTblc (Dec 16, 2006)

F350plowing;868537 said:


> Where you doing drives or commercial lots?


Drives, I wouldn't want to do commercial while in high school, college sure, but not high school, you don't have the freedom to leave when you need to.


----------



## F350plowing (Oct 11, 2009)

AndyTblc;868544 said:


> Drives, I wouldn't want to do commercial while in high school, college sure, but not high school, you don't have the freedom to leave when you need to.


the company that he is going to be plowing for is commercial lots only no drives and most of the lots are big ones


----------



## AndyTblc (Dec 16, 2006)

oh boy.......


----------



## F350plowing (Oct 11, 2009)

AndyTblc;868550 said:


> oh boy.......


thats why i asked i think it will be hard for him to plow and do school


----------



## AndyTblc (Dec 16, 2006)

yup I think so too


----------



## F350plowing (Oct 11, 2009)

Camden;868540 said:


> I plowed for my dad my junior and senior years. I ran a Plymouth Trail Duster with a 7.5' Meyer plow
> 
> It was easy to plow during the school year because whenever it snowed school was usually canceled.
> 
> My dad never paid me a dime. He said my payment was in the form of a bed to sleep in, food on the table and a roof over my head. I didn't mind, though, because I my love for plowing was greater than any money he could've given me.


they have closed school 3 times in the last 10 years around hear and only 1 was for snow


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

F350plowing;868561 said:


> they have closed school 3 times in the last 10 years around hear and only 1 was for snow


How many times were they 2 hours late? A 10:00 start time would give most people enough time to get their routes done.


----------



## F350plowing (Oct 11, 2009)

Camden;868564 said:


> How many times were they 2 hours late? A 10:00 start time would give most people enough time to get their routes done.


as far as i know that never happened. but your right that would make a big difference from 7:30


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I plowed my Junior and Senior year. I just didn't have as many acounts as I do now.


----------



## F350plowing (Oct 11, 2009)

i know the guy he will be plowing for and he said they have more accounts this year than they have had over there 30 years and all there drivers are looking at a 13-16 hour day on a 2-4 inch snow fall


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

If I had a high-schooler plowing for me, they would have to agree that if it's snowing...there is no school for that day...or days at that.


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

last year i plowed 7 drives and a bars parking lot during my junior year till i blew my transmission and was out for the season. i just had to get up really early and i loved every minute of it. being in highschool with a comercial account and getting into the bar (which had a dance club) for free was just awsome.


----------



## ram4x443015 (Jun 19, 2003)

i plowed in high school i was a sub so when i got called out i missed school for the day :laughing: it was so much better then being in school


----------



## Bruce'sEx (Sep 16, 2006)

Plow in the Bobcat start of high school, plowed in truck later on. we kept my route smaller to make sure I got it in, and even if I didn't whats a few classes here and there.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

ALOT of people here GOT plowed in high school....lol


----------



## Deco (Nov 14, 2009)

F350plowing;868528 said:


> How many of you plowed in high school and how hard was it to get both in? i know someone who wants to and is a senior this year. so i wanted to give him an idea of how hard it will be.


just like riding a bike ......once you get the hang of it , boom ! dont let anyone tell you different , i'v been pushing since i was 15 . thats 28 years


----------



## AndyTblc (Dec 16, 2006)

hydro_37;869425 said:


> ALOT of people here GOT plowed in high school....lol


snot me lolwesport


----------



## F350plowing (Oct 11, 2009)

ram4x443015;869301 said:


> i plowed in high school i was a sub so when i got called out i missed school for the day :laughing: it was so much better then being in school


thats what i was thinking as long as he can keep up with his grades i dont see why you cant miss a day hear and there to work


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

I did, parents let me skip to plow as long as I had all A's. Still will be a lot easier now with my college schedule. Hopefully it will snow a lot during my month break!


----------



## 99rangerunner (Nov 23, 2009)

i plowed my senior year with my 91 wrangler 6ft blade. i took over my dads accounts while he was doing commercial. i had 20 driveways and 2 lots i never had any problems with school


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

F350plowing;869054 said:


> i know the guy he will be plowing for and he said they have more accounts this year than they have had over there 30 years and all there drivers are looking at a 13-16 hour day on a 2-4 inch snow fall


Sounds like a recipe for disaster, regarless of age. What happens when your area get's a foot+ of snow, do they need the better part of a week to clear it?!


----------



## Joesno (Dec 8, 2008)

I am a senior in highschool and have been plowing since sophmore year. i do 4 commercial lots, 3 are large, and all of my lawn care customers drives, around 26 or so + -. 
its really not that hard to balance the two out because when you plow commercially your up all night and by the time its 7:00 your done. All my residentials get done after school. But typically here anytime ive gotta drop my blade school is most likey off.


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

I shoveled my freshman sophomore and junior years then plowed my senior year and the first year out of high school. It worked out well for me because my senior year was mostly slacker classes that you could sleep through half of anyways and still get an A. It really depends on the difficulty of schedules on both ends of plowing and school.


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

I started plowing officially my senior year. I was homeschooled though, so it was really easy to do. Kinda like being in college. If you play sports though too, it's really hard. Gotta miss those a lot.


----------



## F350plowing (Oct 11, 2009)

jomama45;872399 said:


> Sounds like a recipe for disaster, regarless of age. What happens when your area get's a foot+ of snow, do they need the better part of a week to clear it?!


the have 12 pick up trucks 3 dump trucks 3 loaders and 2 skids and they plow with the storm so its not a big deal to keep up with and we hardly ever get a storm that dumps a foot sadly


----------



## fordsrule (Mar 19, 2004)

I plowed durring my senior year of High school, I went to a trade school and was also out on co-op working for an electrician also. I managed to do it, there were plenty of early mornings and late nights but my boss and I agreed that school came first. We had a lot of snow days wich helped also. I would say have your friend find a relative that could cover for him while hes unavailable. Also residential or commercial doesnt matter it all takes time, you just need to find a route that works. Keep in mind Ive been plowing the same route for the past 3 years for this company and all ive done is commercial lots. Last year I had my grandfather cover my route while I was at my full time job as electrician. In my personal opinion the biggest issue being in H.s. is jugglling your time between your friends/ girl friend, and work. That was my major issue was finding time to also go out but I did it.


----------



## 09dieselguy (Nov 18, 2007)

ive been plowing since i was 14. either is a skidster or a backhoe. then when i got my lisences i found my way into trucks. havent missed a year yet in or way or other. even if i wasnt looking i was into a job. i love plowing. i wish i could do it all year around but thats just not a option for where im at. there were some days id have to leave but the teachers did see me slip out the door since i did their drives to haha. plus i did commercial lots as well


----------



## cpsnowremoval (Oct 28, 2009)

This is going to be my first year plowing also my senior year. Im going to be getting out of school about 
12:30 so its not the worst. cant wait for the snow


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

I plowed in my junior and senior year with my truck. I ran a snowblower and shovel the years before those. Prepare to get up early and be up late. If they cancelled school it worked out great!! I had the same customers for about 11 years. I started shoveling when I was 10. Moved to NC when I was 21. Wish I still had my old plow route.


----------



## 99rangerunner (Nov 23, 2009)

jomama45;872399 said:


> Sounds like a recipe for disaster, regarless of age. What happens when your area get's a foot+ of snow, do they need the better part of a week to clear it?!


i never had any problems and if you remember the winter we north of chicago had last year i was able to push through 20+ with no prob


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

Im in high school and will be plowing this year... 

Im really just subscribing to see what people have to say about their experiences plowing in high school.


----------



## show-n-go (Feb 5, 2009)

I plowed for my uncle's grounds care business all through highschool but i got lucky since our schools close everytime a flury of snow hit the ground.


----------



## Joesno (Dec 8, 2008)

show-n-go;873472 said:


> I plowed for my uncle's grounds care business all through highschool but i got lucky since our schools close everytime a flury of snow hit the ground.


Whats the name of your uncles company? Is it local?


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

I plowed in high school (a 1976 chevrolet falling a part) I was a sub for my uncles business and would do a couple of his smaller accounts during the week and help do what ever during the weekend. It was a good time.


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

i had about 8 driveways in high scool, worked great for me, a 90 min delay was plenty of time to finish my route and go to school. if we got 3 inches of snow or more school was either delayed or closed. that was my only source of income in the winter until maple syrup season started.


----------



## Chevy4X4 (Jan 11, 2009)

i plowed my senior year of highschool. Didnt really have any issue with classes. Like mentioned before you get up early, stay up late, and skip class if needed. Senior year is a joke for the most part. So if you can make money, make it.


----------



## Winfrey (Nov 3, 2009)

2 of my buddies plowed commercial junior and senior years and i plowed residential both years


----------



## show-n-go (Feb 5, 2009)

Joesno;873636 said:


> Whats the name of your uncles company? Is it local?


Community Green grounds care, milford hills nursury, crosley grounds care. And i think he bought green thumb or one of them a few years ago

The corp office is in goshen ohio but they service the tri state area


----------



## S-205 (Feb 27, 2009)

I do work for my dad with and I have 10 hours of work I still manage to get to school. I don't plow but I do sidewalks and driveways with a snowblowers, shovels and then salting. I am basically useless once I'm atschool because I never slept but I still get there without missing too much. Its possible to do but you have to be able to function without sleep, I have done it for the last 4 years so I am pretty used to it. I am in grade 11 just so you know.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

In Highschool I was a plumber, specifically a pipe layer. Now I'm married so I plow snow.


----------

